# Tomcat JSP context.xml - Standartpfad einstellen



## Soi (6. Jan 2009)

Hallo erstmal, 

Ich habe eine einzige JSP-Anwendung auf Tomcat laufen, die JSP-Dateien davon liegen in webapps/ROOT/myApp/jsp.
Nun ist das Problem das ich es nicht eingestellt bekomm, das eben jener Ordner als Standart-Ordner genommen wird. Folgende Einstellung in der context.xml hat nicht geholfen: 

```
<Context path="/myApp/jsp" docBase="myApp/jsp">
```

btw: wo ist der Unterschied bei path und docBase. Ich werd da aus der Tomcat-doku irgentwie nicht schlau.

Gruß

Soi


----------



## HLX (7. Jan 2009)

tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.5-doc/config/context.html

Das Basisverzeichnis für Anwendungen auf dem Tomcat ist übrigens 'webapps' und nicht 'webapps/ROOT'.


----------



## Soi (7. Jan 2009)

Die Seite habe ich auch schon durchforstet, aber es hat nix geholfen. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, sollte das Path-Verzeichnis das jsp-Verzeichnis sein. Aber wo genau da jetzt der unterschied zur Docbase ist kann ich nicht rauslesen.

Wenn jemand ein kleines Beispiel hat, das wäre echt die Rettung. Ich hab schon alles abgegrast aber es gibt nur Lösungen für viel komplexere Probleme, die meines beinhalten.

Danke
Soi


----------



## HLX (8. Jan 2009)

DocBase ist der Pfad zu deiner Anwendung im Dateisystem. Den Ordner kannst du absolut angeben, z.B. "c:\tomcat\webapps\myapp" wobei myapp das Root-Verzeichnis deiner Anwendung ist. Du kannst den Pfad auch relativ zur AppBase angeben. Die AppBase ist per Default das 'webapps'-Verzeichnis des Tomcat. In deinem Fall ist die DocBase also "ROOT/myApp".

Der Path ist der Context-Pfad deiner Anwendung. Wenn du die Anwendung z.B. über den Browser ansprichst muss sie für den Tomcat eindeutig identifizierbar sein. Eine andere Anwendung auf dem Tomcat könnte schließlich eine JSP-Datei mit dem gleichen namen haben. Der Context-Pfad also ist der Pfad unter dem deine WebAnwendung angesprochen werden kann.

Beispiel: path="meineAnwendung" --> http://localhost:8080/meineAnwendung/jsp/meineDatei.jsp

In der URL kannst du schlecht einen Pfad im Dateisystem angeben. Bei der Suche nach den Ressourcen deiner Anwendung (JSP-Dateien, Bilder, etc.) mappt der Tomcat den Context-Pfad zum Pfad im Dateisystem.


----------

